# WTT .17 hmr for hunting/fishing stuff



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Want to trade my H&R .17HMR sportsman. Single shot with heavy barrel. Comes with a BCA Sweet 17 9x12x30 scope, 2 boxes of ammo and a hard carrying case.

Looking for either another gun, hunting clothes etc. or would really like fishing equipment. Baitcaster. Rods. Lures and plastics. May put cash with the gun if needed or will take trades with cash. Shoot me a PM and tell me what you have to trade and well see what we can work out....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

post this in the market place and ill bet you get more replys. by the way, how much cash would you want to sell it?


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry fellas, just found some fishing stuff to trade for! Thanks for the PM's and offers!

I don't always fish for Bass, but when I do, I prefer big'uns. Fish hard my friends....


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

